# Pulling in to allow overtaking



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Watched a very near miss yesterday involving two motorhomes and a lorry. Posting on here, not to stir up a hornet's nest, but because I wonder if I'm not seeing another point of view.

Loads of motorhomes around in Scotland right now and most seem to remember to watch for queues of traffic building up behind them, but not all.

I was in my car following a MH, lorry and two cars (and more building up behind me) for over 5 miles on a bendy national-limit single carriageway road (A85 north of Strathyre). The MH was doing about 35, which is fine but the lorry was clearly getting frustrated. I counted 3 laybys the MH could have used (after I'd noticed antics from the lorry) but eventually the lorry had a go at an overtake approaching a blind summit (some way off but it did not have enough power to do the job cleanly).

Then the lorry braked hard and pulled back in behind the MH, revealing a terrified looking couple in another MH coming towards us.

Clearly the lorry's fault but could have been avoided by the MH making use of a layby to allow folk to pass. 

I'm careful to avoid frustrating large numbers of drivers - as in I'm not going to pull in for just one car who ought to be perfectly capable of executing a clean overtake, but if I have a line building up behind me I immediately start looking for a safe opportunity to get them past so I can continue my meandering without guilt.

Why doesn't everyone?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I always pull over if there is a build up of traffic,and most times the overtaking traffic beep their horn.

Les


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Clearly the motorhome driver was either completely ignorant of road rules or just could not care less.

Scottish single-carriageway roads in the areas north of Glasgow and Edingburgh are all signed to allow people to pass, and many times I have been grateful to trucks for pulling over at laybys to let a queue through, especially on the A9 to Inverness from Perth, where we travel frequently to go to the Scotrail Depot in Longman Road.

Ignorance of road rules is no excuse, and bloody-mindedness is going to lead to an accident.

Most of our travels are on dual-carriageways so not an issue, but a few truckies do push the limit sometimes, so not always the MH driver's fault.

Peter


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

As I do as well.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Not all car drivers remember the 'if you can't see my mirrors I can't see you" which can cause some problems when you are unaware of being very closely followed by one car on a narrow road by a very angry man, as we were once, in Scotland - now have the sign on the back of the van :roll:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

My husband always pulls in to laybys at the first opportunity and let people pass. Most time people thanks you with a beep or a wave in the mirror or put on indicators. 
Then you get the few who sticks the 2 finger up at you and speed off and they are only the car in front of you at the next lights.
Its nice to have manners.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I occasionally indicate for vehicles to overtake.....*however I do know, that if I do that, it is my responsibility if an accident occurs *8O

If there is a queue,as apposed to one or two cars, I would always pull in when possible :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

EJB said:


> I occasionally indicate for vehicles to overtake.....*however I do know, that if I do that, it is my responsibility if an accident occurs *


*

Is that a fact? Hmmmmm......... have to think about that one *


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> I occasionally indicate for vehicles to overtake.....*however I do know, that if I do that, it is my responsibility if an accident occurs *8O


I don't think it is Ted.

You are not *instructing *the person behind to overtake. You are telling him that you are aware that he wants to, and you will co-operate as necessary in _*helping *_him to do so.

If he overtakes and there's an accident, it's his fault for not ensuring that it was safe to do so. For all he knows you may have clipped the indicator stalk by accident and given him the flash. 8O

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

EJB said:


> I occasionally indicate for vehicles to overtake.....*however I do know, that if I do that, it is my responsibility if an accident occurs *8O
> 
> If there is a queue,as apposed to one or two cars, I would always pull in when possible :wink:


We do just the same as you.

However, I assume you mean that it is your moral rather than legal responsibility. Although I only indicate when it's 100% clear for a significant distance, I often also keep very close to the verge and slow down a bit. In either circumstance, I would still only expect the following driver to overtake if he could verify for himself it was clear, as would I if the boot was on the other foot.

Edit: PS as ever, Zebedee typed faster and was less verbose than me. And as ever, we agree!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I also agree with the OP's policy.

In addition I would pull over for even a single car if they had been stuck behind me for a long time due to double white lines etc.

Also when I see a good clear stretch for a car to overtake, and which the driver behind may not see because of our MH width, I give two quick flashes on the nearside indicator to encourage the driver behind to look for himself.

I know that driving instructors and police disapprove of flashing signals, but judging by a lot of 'thank you' indications I think other drivers appreciate it.

Geoff


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We are just on our way back from Scotland and we pulled over many times to let traffic through. By doing so, it must put us in a better light with the locals don't you think. I am on holiday and in no rush, so pulling over for a few seconds is not really a big deal is it.

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If I am causing a queue to form behind me (which is rare) then I will help traffic get past if I have the opportunity.

I have often been caught behind motorhomes doing 35 or 40 mph, which is fine with me, but it is annoying if they don't allow you the chance to overtake.

I can only assume that drivers like that are simply unaware of what is going on around them, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Zebedee said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > I occasionally indicate for vehicles to overtake.....*however I do know, that if I do that, it is my responsibility if an accident occurs *8O
> ...


It's a fail on an HGV driving test if you invite someone else to do something, like beckoning someone to cross the road after you have stopped for them, as you don't know what others may do behind and in front of you.

In the circumstances mentioned, it could go against you if you waved someone to overtake and there was a car coming the other way that you had not seen.

Let the overtaking driver make the decision.

Peter


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

last year we were heading to Merley Nr wimborne, Dorset and were about 8 vehicles behind a tractor & trailer, with lots more building up behind us, This went on for miles (road too busy & bendy to allow overtaking) without the tractor driver bothering to pull in and let cars pass despite lots of opportunities. Everyone was getting very irate and eventually someone overtook us. How it missed the oncoming car (and us) I dont know, but I do remember seeing the poor lady passenger cover her face with her hands. It left us all shaken.

I related this incident to a neighbour who is a tractor driver, and his reply was, he wouldnt pull in as it was hard to get back out into the traffic.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I always try to pull in to let others pass. 

Sue


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

I was in Scotland this May & would always pull in to let vehicles pass. Sometimes the laybys were in such poor condition I couldn't pull in immediately, but I would do so at the first opportunity. If I was on a quiet road, I would pull in even if it was just one car behind. I had a rear view camera fitted which was really useful for checking for vehicles.

Bengal


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I try to be good and pull out since I've often enough been behind an ignorant driver.

And it's not only MH'ers who are ignorant - some truck drivers too could use to take repeat classes about pulling out and beeing polite in traffic. Yes it cost both time and money to get a huge LGV going again after it stops, but all the cars trailing behind at a snails pace also loose time and money.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

EJB said:


> I occasionally indicate for vehicles to overtake.....*however I do know, that if I do that, it is my responsibility if an accident occurs *8O
> 
> If there is a queue,as apposed to one or two cars, I would always pull in when possible :wink:


I've given up doing this as, especially on the continent, I've found it causing confusion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would always pull over to let vehicles pass either from behind or in front, depending on the road conditions and it being safe to do so, especially working vehicles, after all they're not on holiday, and have jobs to do.

Common curtesy is lost on some drivers regardless of what they're driving, and lorry drivers are far from being the knights of the road they used to be when I was a lad, and who can blame them, being constantly cut up by Richard Craniums in fast cars and general moronic reps or just plain stupid kids who seem to think they have the right to pass everything in front of them no matter what the road conditions or anything else.

Kev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did my bit for Anglo / French relations yesterday by pulling in all the time coming down the col de la Bonette in the alps (the highest pass in the Alps at over 9000ft) and it was much appreciated by the French. 

To be honest I wad trying to save my brakes by going slow in second and sometimes first gear but they had still set on fire by we reached the bottom! 

I got sick of doing this in Italy as for some reason when you indicate and slow down and pull in nine times out of ten the idiot up your backside just gets confused and pulls in behind you.

The French do appear
Capable of
Looking further ahead than the car in fronts bumper though.

It's just simple good manners IMO. Something we should all do. We are rarely in a hurry and im sure it probably helps our crappy reputation abroad!


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I also try to avoid a build up of traffic behind me and will pull over if I feel I'm holding people up for any length of time. I don't pull over every time a car gets behind me otherwise I would never reach my destination, but if I only have one or two vehicles behind me then I will get in to the left as far as possible to give them the best opportunity to get past safely. It's a matter of courtesy and common sense in choosing the best way to avoid frustrating other drivers.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I also pull over at the first opportunity to let traffic pass.. And where I live is very rural and there is always farm traffic up and down the B roads around us and they always pull over as well, now that's unique.. 8O 

ray.


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

> It's a fail on an HGV driving test if you invite someone else to do something, like beckoning someone to cross the road after you have stopped for them, as you don't know what others may do behind and in front of you.


Listerdiesel is absolutely correct. You should never indicate to "help" someone to pass. However pulling into a layby if there is a build up behind you is thoughtful,sensible and good manners particularly if you are in no hurry. I think we should remember that agricultural vehicles and goods vehicles are not on holiday and admiring the view like we generally are.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

What I can never understand, is a queue of slow moving vehicles behind the lead vehicle and none of them make an attempt to pass in the safe passing places, the whole line are all almost touching bumpers so you can not even move forward safely pulling in courteously between the vehicles.

Dave.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Lots of respect for those who pull over to allow followers to pass....but I dont need to do that as I have a smaller MH and travel at the speed of the traffic or at the speed limit for the road I am on so if someone wishes to overtake me they will be speeding! 

Having said that I often help motorcyclists get past safely :wink: 

Mike


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Every body says they pull over "ya" if you see traffic building up drive a bit faster instead of oohing and aaing at ever cow and gate

Loddy


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I always pull over when possible as i hate the pressure of being followed or holding traffic up unneccesarily . What i really hate is patiently following a slow moving vehicle and when its safe to overtake some selfish pratt behind decides he will overtake the whole queue


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

No matter what vehicle I am driving, I will always pull over when I see traffic building up behind me.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

loddy said:


> Every body says they pull over "ya" if you see traffic building up drive a bit faster instead of oohing and aaing at ever cow and gate
> 
> Loddy


I dont understand why everyone is pulling over, are you lot running on coal? Push that big right pedal thing.

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Been on that road quite a few times sitting behind a tourist gauping at the scenery totally oblivious to anyone behind them.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I'm with the OP. Pulling over if you're moving at a speed less than the other traffic is a simple courtesy. 

Tractors with trailers are a pain in Cornwall most of the year now. It's great that local farmers are clearly doing nicely with their crops, so that they have to shift so many of them about - I guess it's the demise of the small farmer and the growth of the ones who have chunks of land all over the place. They rarely pull in, probably thinking their powerful modern beasts travelling at 35-40mph fully-laden are swift enough anyway. But also, I do wonder if they are not using them on cheap red diesel to avoid using lorries for the shorter trips... Anybody know?

On the subject of courtesies, one which bugs me is the driver who stops without warning to let someone out from a side road on the right, so that he/she doesn't have to steer around the nose of that car to enter said road. Courteous to the exiting driver it may be, but it's a dangerous move for the following traffic.

Feel a bit sorry for Sloany who can only enjoy driving at max speed - you're missing such a lot - the pleasure is at least as much in the journey and what you see as you travel as it is in the arrival. If it isn't, you're taking the wrong routes!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I can truthfully say that I've never pulled over to let anyone pass but then I can never recall travelling at such a slow speed that a queue has built up. Generally I drive at the speed limit for the road I'm on unless conditions dictate otherwise and I usually find that I end up getting stuck behind another vehicle. If I'm not towing then I will even contemplate overtaking but otherwise I pull back to leave space for other vehicles to overtake me.

I have to say that if people are finding that they are causing lorries to queue behind them, then perhaps they should think about going a little faster.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

palaceboy said:


> I always pull over when possible as i hate the pressure of being followed or holding traffic up unneccesarily . What i really hate is patiently following a slow moving vehicle and when its safe to overtake some selfish pratt behind decides he will overtake the whole queue


Well if the pratt can overtake the whole queue, what do you call the people in the queue???

Dave.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Feel a bit sorry for Sloany who can only enjoy driving at max speed - you're missing such a lot - the pleasure is at least as much in the journey and what you see as you travel as it is in the arrival. If it isn't, you're taking the wrong routes![/quote]

Pard, its just a case of moving with the traffic. Your driving manner is probably the reason why evertime other road users see a motorhome they: speed up to avoid letting one out of a junction or drive close behind trying to get past at any cost. You can look at flowers on a bike.

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

palaceboy said:


> What i really hate is patiently following a slow moving vehicle and when its safe to overtake some selfish pratt behind decides he will overtake the whole queue


This is an interesting insight into human behaviour. What happens is that the driver of the vehicle immediately behind the slow moving vehicle doesn't attempt to overtake because either it doesn't have the performance or the driver doesn't want to for various other reasons. Unfortunately the driver of this vehicle quite often fails to allow sufficient space for cars to "hop" into the space between him / her and the slow moving vehicle. The next driver is then faced with the prospect of overtaking two vehicles if he wants to overtake as well as being considered rude and aggressive by the one in front if he / she overtakes both. And so it goes on with an endless queue. If I see a safe straight bit of road and none of the vehicles in front are "making a move", then I will go for it. My car has the performance and there is nothing selfish about what I am doing. The selfish pratts are the ones in front who don't want to overtake and who aren't allowing enough space for others to move into. My most recent record was a line of seven cars behind a hay lorry on a half mile straight.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just an insight into other drivers,my sis in law will quite happily do the speed limit but if she comes up against someone going slower i.e. 35mph in a 60 zone she will just sit behind them.Just don't think she has the confidence to overtake but I see it more and more on the roads nowadays,I passed a guy who was doing 40mph in a 60 zone on a clear straight road and he went nuts,flashing his lights and honking his horn ,this was when I was driving my car. :?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Coming down an Alpine pass I often pull over, don't like a queue behind, I know I'm slower, however on normal roads I don't pull over because I keep up with the traffic.

tony


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

In umptynine miles over 10s of years I've never seen a truck pull over to let traffic by... why should MH drivers do any different?

On the other hand I've witnessed truckies crawling past each other on a two lane carriageway ...If they were worried about the build up of traffic behind them it didn't show.

Clarkson's done a good job sending a few folks on a guilt trip  

We all pay our fair share of VED (car tax) which gives us the same rights as any other motorist. 

All that said, I'd rather be reasonable than not ...whether I'm driving the car or the van... cos I'm such a nice fellah init :wink:

(I'd prefer it if folks concentrated on their aim rather than their wake :lol: )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

xgx said:


> We all pay our fair share of VED (car tax) which gives us the same rights as any other motorist.


Are you the guy with the half mile queue behind you then? Not pulling over because you are taxed is not very rational. It's the same justification that so many use for driving hundreds of miles in the middle lane of motorways like a mobile obstacle course.

Like others I usually drive fast enough not to hold traffic up but if a road is narrow or hilly then I might begin to do so and if I do I will let others past, Alan.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

A few years ago a tractor driver who failed to pull over was convicted of driving without due care - I think it was in Devon, but not sure


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

hblewett said:


> A few years ago a tractor driver who failed to pull over was convicted of driving without due care - I think it was in Devon, but not sure


It probably does not happen very often but I have read in the paper about slow drivers beeing stopped by the police and fined for not pulling in to let the ever growing queue pass.

I remember cheering and applauding the police.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Like others I pull in if I can. It is courtesy and I don't like someone right up close and personal behind me.

One of the joys of motorhoming is the easy life both on the road and on the camp sites. We take our time getting from A to B and time does not matter. Others though are working and may need to get a move on so why not let them and pull in and let them pass.

Bob


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

erneboy said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > We all pay our fair share of VED (car tax) which gives us the same rights as any other motorist.
> ...


Just in case you missed it, " I'd rather be reasonable than not" 
fwiw..... I drive with 'reasonable consideration for other road users' ...I still have my copy of Roadcraft .... somewhere :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Most of us are probably reasonable and considerate drivers and will not intentionally hold up others but let's not forget, it's a maximum speed limit, not a minimum and it's the actions of the drivers behind, wanting to go faster, rather than the actions of the guy up front, that creates the issue.

So, on a single carriageway, 60MPH limit, driving below what speed do you think a driver should pull over to let others pass?

Not looking to do battle here - just asking.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

locrep said:


> palaceboy said:
> 
> 
> > I always pull over when possible as i hate the pressure of being followed or holding traffic up unneccesarily . What i really hate is patiently following a slow moving vehicle and when its safe to overtake some selfish pratt behind decides he will overtake the whole queue
> ...


Safe polite motorists


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony, I don't think your speed matters, even if driving at the limit I would still let others past if I had a queue behind me. If they want to speed that's their decision, I am not a Police officer, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Tony, I don't think your speed matters, even if driving at the limit I would still let others past if I had a queue behind me. If they want to speed that's their decision, I am not a Police officer, Alan.


That's very accommodating - you'd pull over (into a layby, or similar) to let traffic past even if you were driving on the limit yourself?

I may be wrong Alan, but I think you're one of the few that would.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Tony, I don't think your speed matters, even if driving at the limit I would still let others past if I had a queue behind me. If they want to speed that's their decision, I am not a Police officer, Alan.


Hi Alan

I am not sure that you really mean that as I envisage you driving along at 55-60 in traffic that is all doing the same sort of speed where you have realised that there is not only traffic in front of you but behind you. Surely you don't pull over in that situation unless a driver behind is tailgating you ?

If there is one driver behind you in the queue who is dangerously desperate to overtake even though you are near the speed limit ( tailgating) ...and I think we will have all been in that situation and have either encouraged them past when the road is clear or pulled off the road to get out of the situation. If you do that then you certainly are a safe driver with an eye on self preservation :wink:

But.... if I was in a procession of traffic cruising along at or near the limit I would maintain my position in the traffic since pulling into a lay-by to let the queue pass would only let the queue go forward by the length of my vehicle, the queue of traffic would still be there.

But then again I may do this if I felt that a minute or two later I would be able to re join the carriageway without being in a procession. ....so no simple answer is there. :lol:

The Highway code says:
169
Do not hold up a long queue of traffic, especially if you are driving a large or slow-moving vehicle. Check your mirrors frequently, and if necessary, pull in where it is safe and let traffic pass.

I think that assumes there is only traffic behind you and your vehicle is only able to travel at a slow speed :wink:

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I meant if I was causing a queue Mike i.e. at the front. In the middle of a procession I wouldn't consider I was the cause but I would still let others past. I do maintain a safe distance which is far too often abused as a car may pass me but go no further, then another does and another but often none go further that that. Passing a motorhome seems to be necessary for many car drivers regardless of what's happening in front of the motorhome, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Several posters have referred to 'a' or 'the' speed limit in the singular.

This does not take account of different speed limits for different vehicles, in particular the 50 mph. restriction on MH's over 3050kg on a single carriageway road.

Thus a MH could be at the speed limit, but an overtaking car could legally exceed it. 

This would make a difference to some of the points put forward.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

At the risk of attracting criticism Geoff, that's a speed limit I ignore as it would make me the holdup. I do keep a good eye out for who or what is behind me though, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Several posters have referred to 'a' or 'the' speed limit in the singular.
> 
> This does not take account of different speed limits for different vehicles, in particular the 50 mph. restriction on MH's over 3050kg on a single carriageway road.
> 
> ...


Good point Geoff.

So, you're on _*your*_ legal max speed with a queue behind you - not your fault - you're driving to the rules.

Is it then reasonable to sit tight as you're doing no wrong, or should you still pull over to let others past?

I would think that many motorists (the majority?) are not aware of the additional speed restrictions for a 3500+ MH. Perhaps a suitable sticker on the back end might ease some of the aggro?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tony

It is not 3500kg - it is 3050kg UNLADEN - I missed out that word', but it was not a typo error.

I have already posted what I do. 

I was merely pointing out that some points made based on a singular speed limit were not really valid if one takes into account differing limits.

Stickers are available.

Geoff


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

tonyt said:


> ... Perhaps a suitable sticker on the back end might ease some of the aggro?


Howzabout:

_*Relax ~ enjoy the scenery, I'm going as fast as I can!*_

(that'll really peace 'em orf 'cos _they_ won't be able to see over the hedgerow  :lol: )


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Pard said:


> I do wonder if they are not using them on cheap red diesel to avoid using lorries for the shorter trips... Anybody know?


Hiya

Not for sure, but relatively recently the rules were tightened before an agricultural vehicle can be called that, for instance the distance it has to stay within from its base. So one of the JCB Fastrac "tractors" which can I believe can do 55mph have to be registered as HGVs not tractors if they are used for longer distance hay haulage for instance.



palaceboy said:


> locrep said:
> 
> 
> > Well if the pratt can overtake the whole queue, what do you call the people in the queue???
> ...


So its safer to sit at the speed determined by the lead vehicle? I'd like to drive as I see fit for the prevailing conditions and rules, not what A.N.Other infront decides I should be doing.

My Mrs is not a fast driver and would never dream of owning anything considered fast. In a car she pretty much never overtakes. So it had never occured to her until I pointed it out that keeping a safe distance from the vehicle infront of her may well be preventing anyone overtaking her. So now she keeps more of an eye on whats going on behind her, and maintains a bigger gap if needed. It never was rudeness, just not being aware of what other road users behaving very differently might be expecting of her.

I think in the bike test it tells you to leave a bigger gap infront of you if the car behind is too close, giving you space to slow down reducing the chances of them hitting you.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

palaceboy said:


> locrep said:
> 
> 
> > palaceboy said:
> ...


Thats very good..

Dave.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry - I should not have gone away for the week having posted a question about driving! 6 pages of replies!

Thanks for all the considered and thoughtful replies. 

Quite interesting seeing others points of view - for example the point about leaving a gap between cars is not something people think to do, if they themselves are not the type to do overtaking. I can see that now.

Also about people not paying enough attention to their driving anyway, so not that surprising they don’t notice people behind, so may be they just don't notice rather than being awkward!

I did not realize (remember!) the highway code asks us to pull in and let traffic pass.

Someone commented that lorries don't pull in so why should we? – actually I find lorries do pull in – very often in Scotland anyway – especially those emblazoned with logos of firms who want a good public image. The 38 tonners of the supermarket firms seem to make a point of pulling into laybys with the slightest queue behind them.

The common wave, or toot, or flash when reliving the pressure on the queue behind is, I agree, an added pleasure!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: fined for slow driving :lol: :lol:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We always pull in to let others pass, even if it's just one impatient driver, so long as it is safe to do so.

Anybody that impatient, we don't want them behind, or indeed, anywhere near us.

Pretty sure impatience and bad temper has killed even more people on the road than driving under the influence of drugs or drink.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> We always pull in to let others pass, even if it's just one impatient driver, so long as it is safe to do so.
> 
> Anybody that impatient, we don't want them behind, or indeed, anywhere near us.
> 
> Pretty sure impatience and bad temper has killed even more people on the road than driving under the influence of drugs or drink.


I'm sure you're not implying that everyone who wants to overtake is impatient.......are you? :?:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

peribro said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > We always pull in to let others pass, even if it's just one impatient driver, so long as it is safe to do so.
> ...


No, of course not. We're referring to the stupid idiots who drive right up your backside, even when you're not far off the speed limit for that section of road. This is particularly common with French drivers.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> :lol: :lol: fined for slow driving :lol: :lol:


ha ha - I had not seen that, which is odd because that seems to have happened right outside our house - that's where we live.

However, there are no laybys between those two villages, so she could not have easily pulled in, and it is not too difficult to overtake. (Unless as highlighted in other posts above you get a few cars not wanting to overtake and not leaving gaps).

6 points/200 quid is a bit harsh for an elderly widow. The court could have made the point with a bit less.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My experience of France (two trips to Brittany) is that French drivers appear to have no respect for safe distance. No matter how fast or slow I went (in a car, not MH) they would just sit on my bumper.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Perhaps Lewis Hamilton can give us a definitive answer :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Curlyboy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> Perhaps Lewis Hamilton can give us a definitive answer :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Curlyboy


Nah - he's too busy finding ways of not paying tax on his earnings!


----------

